# Meal Planning Resources



## ReadBavinck (Dec 14, 2006)

Any suggestions on good resources for planning meals and organizing grocery shopping?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 14, 2006)

Christoper,
I love the Lifehacker website and find so much helpful info there. I recommend you go there and do a search for 'grocery shopping'. It will bring us a gaggle of great articles on this topic.

http://lifehacker.com


----------



## ReadBavinck (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link, that's a neat website.


----------

